# Feline DNA testing...



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It DOES exist! 

Claims to affordably determine parentage, breeds and colors of cats and hybrid cat percentages (Savannah and Bengal). 
I've two websites I can link, but I will run them past a Mod before posting. 

*I asked at a horse color/markings discussion forum about DNA testing for cats and they were able to supply me with the information.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

My vet had actually asked me if I was interested in getting one of my cats DNA tested ....

She looks like an african wild cat ... they are almost extinct , because of interbreeding with domestic cats ....

This BTW is Spike ....

She is also quite large for a 8 month old kitten ...., but I wont have her going into a breeding programme so I had her spayed .

this is a link to the african wild cat
http://www.karoocats.org/AfricanWildCat.aspx

I saw one at the zoo .. they are very large and soooooo pretty


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The Audubon Zoo in New Orleans had some African Wild Cats, and they were soo pretty. Big, and exotic looking, but they did look like they could be a pet if you were careful.


I tried the link and got this, Carol -

Error!
Could not locate remote server

You tried to access the address http://www.karoocats.org/AfricanWildCat.aspx, which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the Web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.
Make sure your Internet connection is active and check whether other applications that rely on the same connection are working.

Edit To Add - Found the problem. Here is the correct link http://www.karocats.org/AfricanWildCat.aspx
There was an extra o in the original :wink:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Its not by Mars veterinary is it. Because their dog dna testing program is a complete joke.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

its just opened for me ...

http://www.abf90.dial.pipex.com/bco/lybica.htm 

Try that one ....

They are pretty arent they .... the ones we saw were purring at each other ..... huge rumbles


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I asked a friend to look over the websites and it appears they are NOT what I had thought they were. My fault entirely for posting before reading or researching.  

I thought they would be able to tell what breed mixes were in a domestic cat. I haven't found any information that elaborates on percentage of Savannah/Bengal cats in the F1-2-3 generations.

http://www.catgenes.org/
This site has disclaimer: "_DNA Parentage Testing will NOT provide information about the breed make-up of a cat at this time_."

This link appears to be to a blog discussing a problem that involves DNA testing.
http://ashera-savannah-cat.blogspot.com ... sting.html

http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/cat/


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thats what I thought. Heidi, you had me thinking I was going crazy. Like I said, I've been around the block with the dog dna breed test that JUST came out and is FAR from worth the money yet, I didn't think someone has snuck out a cat breed dna test when I last checked, technology to do breed testing on cats was years away, and that was just a few months ago. Like I said before, no test exists currently that can tell you the genetic makeup of your cat, whether it has wild cat in it or not.


----------

